

30 by 30 - "Having" is a poor substitute for "Doing" - captk
http://www.billda.com/30-by-30

======
captk
I wrote this post after I quit my job in investment banking and moved over to
a dotcom tech company. I realized that so many of us define success as
"having" things (money, cars, houses), whereas the things that really
contribute to happiness are experiences you have (friends, trips, etc).

The goal of this exercise is to create a list of 30 experiences to "have" by
the time you're 30 years old - before you're tied down with family, career,
and mortgage. You can use my list as a model, or write your own. Now, go out
there and do them - don't waste another day.

------
clistctrl
This is a great post, its something I've thought a lot about lately, I make
enough, and have bought most of the things I want, but I've only become less
happy the longer I work 15-17 hours a day. This post really inspires me to
write a list, and start working on it. Right now i'm 22, so I guess I have 8
years :)

